# Rayflash Ringflash Adapter for Canon 580EX



## Narcolepsy (Mar 23, 2012)

Could someone give me their impressions (and post a sample?) of the Rayflash Ringflash Adapter for Canon 580EX
Thanks in advance


----------



## nickashley (Mar 23, 2012)

Take a look at http://www.orbisflash.com/, I've had one for a while and works well, when I was looking at them Rayflash wasn't as powerful/efficient with light from the flash and as smaller the lights a lot harder. 

This review shows good compare with examples:

http://strobist.blogspot.co.uk/2009/10/ray-flash-vs-orbis-vs-alienbees-abr800.html


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 23, 2012)

Anybody know if you could still use the flash to control other flashes? I can't imagine why you couldn't, although the reduction in light may further limit range.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for all that information!
2 questions:
i) how much of a pain is it that the Rayflash blocks the focus assist?
ii) Anyone able to pro/con the Rayflash versus the Opteka RL-600 E-TTL II Macro Twin Ring Lite Flash?

Thanks again


----------

